
A Pivotal Pivot - tzury
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/08/instagram-a-pivotal-pivot/
======
dasil003
I thought for sure that this was going to be about Pivotal Tracker, which I
love to death, but frankly am nervous about its future since Pivotal Labs
makes no money from it. I would feel a lot better paying them a subscription
fee.

